# 6262 vs. 6061 Aluminum?



## LLCoolBeans (Feb 16, 2009)

Placing a metal stock order today, I have narrowed my aluminum selections down to 6262 and 6061. Which alloy is best suited for LED heat sinks and custom flashlight parts?

Thanks


----------



## precisionworks (Feb 16, 2009)

The biggest advantage of 6061 is that everyone sells it, in almost any shape or form you need. Because it is so common, cost is low relative to other alloys. It's easy to machine in the T6 temper, less so in the annealed temper. The Aluminum Association machinability rating is C.

Type 6262 is a free machining alloy, developed first for automatic screw machines during the '60s, and now heavily used by CNC machining centers. Machinability rating is B. 

Unless you plan long, CNC production runs, where shortest cycle time is paramont, 6061 should do everything you want. Chips don't break as easily, so you may have to fiddle with different chipbreakers, feed, speed, DOC, etc. 

http://www.alcoa.com/gcfp/catalog/pdf/alcoa_alloy_6061.pdf


http://www.alcoa.com/gcfp/catalog/pdf/alcoa_alloy_6262.pdf


----------



## LLCoolBeans (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks, looks like 6061 is the way to go.


----------

